# Outboard motor rental?



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Oh. I need to know this too!


----------



## NeilDMC (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey folks,
Not quite in western Colorado, but if by chance you are running Cataract or Westwater or if you are completely out of options on the slope, you can rent outboards from Navtec in Moab. They can set you up with a transom and tags if you need it. Hope this helps.
Neil


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, Neil.
Helps me.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

navtec. you need to rent a raft from them for this service.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

any other options? I want to take the fam on stillwater but the jetboat shuttle is too $pendy. an outboard rental would be ideal I think but couldn't locate anyone offering this in moab.


----------



## ksmclaughlin (Jan 19, 2011)

Too bad this thread never ended up with an anwer, would be very helpful!


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

FYI, I ended up "renting" an outboard from a fellow buzzard. I think we paid him $100 for the week. It was key to have an outboard on Cataract.
Sarah


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Dont most states make you register your boat if certain size with an outboard?


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Sort of a thread hijack, but can some one tell me why one of these cheap ass motors with a 6 foot shaft and some kind of prop wouldn't work? Like the long tail boats in Bangkok? What's the motor rpm/ prop equation?

6hp Briggs-Stratton Engine Intek for Generator 120312 | eBay

Yes, I understand the raft behind me and all the kayakers will get chewed up, but it's only $200 bucks.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yo Jimbo:Umm cause it's a generator, pm me if you are interested in a Evinrude Sportwin 9 hp in perfect condition

Farley: In Co; it is for any motor, as long it's gasoline fired, but not for the electric trollers as far as I know


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Old thread, but anybody have anything new? Rental in Denver works just as well. I can't find any rental options that don't have a boat already attached. Thanks


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I think Stihl should make a propeller attachment for their Multi tool- pole saw/weed whacker thing.


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Keep your eyes on Craigslist. A 5-6hp motor for $400-500 is a good deal. Then you will have it forever. All the custom raft shops can make a transom for you or borrow one from a friend. I would lend my transom way before my motor. Sorry don't know of any outboard rentals. We did rent a skiff from the marina @ lake Powell. They brought it up to where the currant ran out on Cataract.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

I put out a general appeal for the outboard. It was well worth it. And I was lucky to find someone willing to lend their motor.
You do need to register your raft. It must be the raft with the motor mount. Other rafts in the flotilla don't need to register, obviously. Unsure if we registered in CO or UT. Might want to ask the ranger.
Invest in a motor. Ask for a $125 donation from any buzzard who wants to use it. It will be paid for pretty quickly.
S


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

It's only necessary to register in your home state.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

